# Do Ovulation Test Sticks Work?



## DaisyDee (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi Ladies


Hope I am posting in the right place?  We are in between cycles.......having some time out for a bit.  I bought some Ovulation test sticks - thought that MAYBE we could get lucky.......  


I have however read a few posts from girls saying that they have been advised NOT to use OV sticks, that they reduce their chances?   What does that mean??  Why would it reduce our chances of a possible natural miracle??   


Anyone have any thoughts?  Please   


Thanks
DD


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥ (Sep 21, 2010)

Dont know what they mean, they will help you detect your LH surge prior to ovulation so you can do the deed during your fertile window...so of course that INCREASES your chances 

I used clearblue digital this month, smiley face appears when your about to ovulate


----------



## nicpic (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi DD,

Also in between cycles and was using the sticks but then i read Zita West's guide to fertility and assisted conception. As Bambiina says the sticks detect your LH surge which indicates when you potentially ovulate and gives you your optimal window (although the LH surge is not a definite indicator that you are ovulating) but Zita West's book explains how to maximise your chances by observing secretions and calculating your average cycle length which then gives you the fertile window. She basically explains that the egg only survives for 24 hrs but sperm can survive up to 7 days and that the fertile time is from 5 days before ovulation when the sperm can survive in fertile secretions. It was a real eye  opener. With the sticks you are picking up the potential 48 hour window of ovulation but here are a few days prior which could count too.  I think the sticks are a good indication but worth having a read about the other indicators she recommends to maximise the opportunity!!

Good luck!

Nic x


----------

